# how to install corrugated metal roof



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are not using full-length panels, proceed one run at a time from eave to ridge. STAGGER YOUR JOINTS with the next run. You never want two laps to line up next to each other. Work from gable to gable. Hope this is what you were asking


----------



## john.deline (Aug 13, 2010)

so why would you not want the 4 sheets overlaping and tieing in together in the same spot seems to me that would be more secure and less screws.

and you do not want to stagger first set of sheets to second sheet to the third sheet?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

john.deline said:


> so why would you not want the 4 sheets overlaping and tieing in together in the same spot seems to me that would be more secure and less screws.


because you are stacking up 4 layers of metal in one spot. Staggering eliminates a layer and lines the panels up more consistently. You are going to use the same amount of fasteners either way. 



john.deline said:


> and you do not want to stagger first set of sheets to second sheet to the third sheet?


I'm not understanding this...

vertically you run the panels straight up the roof from eave to ridge. horizontally, if you are not using full-length panels, you want to stagger the length of the next panel a few feet above or below the run you just installed.


----------



## john.deline (Aug 13, 2010)

*how to install corrugated roof steel*

they ar trying to run from gable to gable with the second run staggered from the first by cutting a sheet in half. then running the next row like the first.


----------

